# American Kenpo Camp



## GouRonin (Aug 27, 2001)

Who all is going to The AKKS Mike Cappi Fall Fling Kenpo camp?


----------



## Sandor (Aug 27, 2001)

I'll be there.

Of course if you need info about the philly camp click here to read the announcement 


Peace,


Sandor
CKF Online


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 27, 2001)

I'll be there!

The Renegade


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 28, 2001)

Be careful. Dutch finally got himself a pair of those stupid Arnis sticks. There's no telling who could get hurt.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 28, 2001)

Yeah, most likely yourself!

See you late,
The Renegade


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 28, 2001)

I really hate that Dutch...


----------

